# denon poa 6600



## bjtj1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

i have a denon 6600 power amp and a denon dap 5500 pre amp that i discovered in one my impounded cars anyone want to make me an offer this stuff on ebay is like a grand a piece but im not looking for that much i will probably accept 400 for both:wave:


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

If you're going to join just to sell your stuff, at least have the courtesy to post in the correct subforum:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/classifieds-audio-equipment/

edit:

Actually, just read the rules about selling items:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ease-read-carefully-prior-posting-thanks.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would recommend making a Classified Listing on our Subforum. It is free and you will probably get more hits. Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bjtj1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

soory gorb im just still learning brother


----------



## bjtj1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks for the tip i will do just that


----------

